#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel για το Δελτίο Δομικής Τρωτότητας Αυθαιρέτου (ΔΕΔΟΤΑ)

## NIKOS_M

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Χάρη.

----------


## kozacha2009

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## acima

Ευχαριστώ πολυ!

----------


## theodoti

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tinamax

Να 'σαι καλά Χάρη. Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## geolag

Χάρη ευχαριστώ και επιφυλλάσομαι

----------


## J Tsangarinos

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Να επισημάνω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι το παρόν excel έχει συνταχθεί βάσει του προσχεδίου της Υπουργικής Απόφασης και έχει ορισμένες σημαντικές αλλαγές ως προς το τελικό ΔΕΔΟΤΑ που ισχύει σήμερα.

----------


## arisarg

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Χάρη.

----------


## ΝΙΚ Α

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χάρη.

----------


## ppva

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GADR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Οπως πάντα καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια αλλά θα σας "στεναχωρήσω" διότι το παρόν ΔΕΔΟΤΑ είναι βασισμένο στο *σχέδιο* της Υπουργικής Απόφασης και όχι στο τελικό κείμενο το οποίο έχει διαφοροποιηθεί.
Ως εκ τούτου είναι ακατάλληλο για να ανέβει στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ για τον Ν.4178/13.

Η έκδοση του ΔΕΔΟΤΑ που είναι κατάλληλη και σύμφωνη με το τελικό κείμενο της Υπουργικής Απόφασης είναι μέρος ενός μεγαλύτερου προγράμματος που θα είναι επί πληρωμή και θα βρείτε --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## archdim

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! πολύ καλό!

----------


## tinakont

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΝΙΚ Α

Ευχαριστούμε Χάρη !

----------


## zvoyz

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## GeokalGeokal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## eccehomo

φηδφ

----------


## kostas.sam

Μπράβο Χάρη!

----------


## m&a

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## GeokalGeokal

Ωραίος!!!

----------

